# Surf live bait bucket



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm thinking about building a bait bucket for the surf. Here's my plan

Take two 5 gallon buckets one with a lid one without. Cut a lot of holes either with a drill or with a skill saw to allow water to freely flow through one, add weight at the bottom and flotation at the top. Make a spring loaded hatch on the lid like the brim baskets you get at walmart (only stiffer) and add an anchor line at the bottom with a small bruce anchor to keep it in place. I would think it could be left in the gut while I'm surf fishing. When I get ready to go back to the house I could just put that bucket in a bucket without holes, add water and an aerator and be good to go. 

Or am I completely over thinking this and should just get one of these and call it good? https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Angler-Wire-Fish-Basket-Black/23704397


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I like the bucket idea more. Should last a lot longer, and you won't get bait stuck in it. 

We did the same thing for dock fishing but no floats.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Did it work without the floats? I'm just thinking in the surf it would be more stable with something to keep it upright better.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Only this I would be worried about is the bait getting beaten up against the inside of the bucket if there's and significant surf. Otherwise the bucket idea sounds like a good plan. 

On the other hand a 5 gallon bucket with an aerator works good too. Especially when you can cycle out the water with fresh stuff every so often


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If I could find a nice protected hole without much movement that wouldn't be an issue. Of course that's not always an option. If I were in my kayak I could just take it out past the breakers and anchor it up.


----------

